# Outlook connector not working



## thomassteph (Jul 24, 2008)

I have Outlook 2007 and Vista. Yesterday the Outlook connector stopped importing my emails from Hotmail. Today I have downloaded the latest version of Outlook connector and reinstalled it. It did not download all my folders and existing messages, as it used to do. The inbox is just empty, though there are messages on it if I go to Hotmail. Also, send/receive does not report problems but it does not download the messages on the hotmail server.

Can anyone help? Thanks.


----------



## timothybrown98 (Jul 25, 2008)

I have gone through this in my previous office .....it used to happen with me every single day and I used to take help from a friend but i never got to know what he used to do...but i will try and ask him and let you know..


----------



## Axxxim (Jul 25, 2008)

Appears that I am having same troubles. Will be trying a few things and post results here if anything works.

Axxxim


----------



## TekMind (Jul 26, 2008)

I am having thr same issue. The only way I got passed the problem was by downloading the latest beta version herehttp://www.softpedia.com/get/Office-tools/Other-Office-Tools/Microsoft-Office-Outlook-Connector.shtml

So I think the problem is probably a bug. Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## Danielkreg (Aug 20, 2008)

hey I have the same problem and I can not find a solution.
nothing works?


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Try the download suggested this looks like it may have fixed it:
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Office...ools/Microsoft-Office-Outlook-Connector.shtml


----------

